# Edible Christmas Tree - Ginger Cinnamon Buns



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

The actual recipe for the ginger cinnamon buns is below, but I think the "tree" can be made using ready made frozen biscuit dough, frozen cinnamon rolls dough, or pecan buns as a dessert.

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/recipes/r-penzeysgingercinnamonbuns.html


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2005)

Very cute Mish.  Did you make this?


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

I haven't tried their recipe, as I would make it with prepackaged frozen cinnamon or bread roll dough. The pic is more for the idea of making a tree. I would sprinkle bread dough w parsley for a green tree, and use the white glaze w the cinnamon buns for a white tree. I like the pecan cinnamon rolls the market used to carry.  They're delish. You can get as creative as you like


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd use the ready made ones too.   With cranberries and white frosting for decorations.


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds yummy, pds.  You have given me another idea -- cream cheese and cranberries.  Thank you.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 18, 2005)

Cinnamon red hots or M&M's would probably look cute.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> Cinnamon red hots or M&M's would probably look cute.


 Cute idea for an already adorable dessert


----------



## kadesma (Dec 19, 2005)

Mish, Cade, Carson and his folks will be sleeping here Christmas Eve waiting for Santa..We of course will have a brunch after everyone gets up..Cade loves cinnamon rolls as does my dh and son-in-law..I think you've just given me a great idea with this cute recipe...I know Cade will get a kick out of this and I bet he will love helping me put it together too..Thanks Mish, you just made our brunch a lot nicer...
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2005)

You can never ever have enough M & M's!  My favorite!   Great idea.


----------



## mish (Dec 19, 2005)

You're welcome, Kads. I bet the kids will have fun decorating the 'tree.' All the toppings here are making me hungry. Red and green candied cherries would be festive too.

I have a recipe for dinner rolls baked in a circle/ring, like a wreath. They're topped with cream cheese, herbs/spices, chopped broccoli and red/green peppers as an appy. You put a big bow on the bottom. I can't get my puter to copy the pic. I'll keep trying. Happy Holidays!


----------

